# From another list - BIG residential fuse panel



## petepdx (May 13, 2015)

https://www.nachi.org/forum/f19/murray-fuse-panel-49463/


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

From the readings it looks like they couldn't agree on what it is... :thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I would agree that it's a 200 amp panel.
The upper pull outs are mains and the 100 amp pullout above the Edison fuses is a main for those.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

CADPoint said:


> From the readings it looks like they couldn't agree on what it is... :thumbsup:


So you're saying the home inspectors didn't know what they were talking about when a service panel is in front of them? Shocking!


----------

